# Lost one bird (229 I think) on 211k



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Went to watch TV in the bedroom the other night. Wanted channel 177 but it was missing from the guide. Looked around and several others were missing.

Looked at 'Point Disk'. 110 and 119 normal signals. 129 didn't have a signal at all. Left it on 129 for about 2 minutes and still nothing. Ran 'Check Switch' and it seemed to take longer than normal. Acquiring signal took anout 10 minutes and the guide was also slower in loading. (Especially the final segment). When it finished everything was back to normal. Signal strength back to normal too. 

The happened on the 211k but the 722 in the LR on the same dish was working as normal so I have to discount the rain we had. (some heavy rain at times)

Any idea what might have happened? Any additional things I should do?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Make sure you're shutting the receiver off at night, just in case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Guide is not on 129W - on 119W.
Can you post all signal levels from all sat/tpns ?

BTW, it's a"dish' not a "disk" in a 'Point Disk'.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The EPG on the 211k is downloaded from satellite 119, trans. 19. If you lose your signal on 129 again, we may need to get a technician out to your home to check your connections or wiring to the 211k receiver, especially since you said your 722 was working fine. Please let me know. Thanks.



Al Fischer said:


> Went to watch TV in the bedroom the other night. Wanted channel 177 but it was missing from the guide. Looked around and several others were missing.
> 
> Looked at 'Point Disk'. 110 and 119 normal signals. 129 didn't have a signal at all. Left it on 129 for about 2 minutes and still nothing. Ran 'Check Switch' and it seemed to take longer than normal. Acquiring signal took anout 10 minutes and the guide was also slower in loading. (Especially the final segment). When it finished everything was back to normal. Signal strength back to normal too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Why shut it off at night? Doesn't it normally 'go to sleep' after 4 hrs?

I know it's a dish not a disk. Also not 229 but 129. I flunked typing 101, and remedial typing 101!


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The EPG on the 211k is downloaded from satellite 119, trans. 19. If you lose your signal on 129 again, we may need to get a technician out to your home to check your connections or wiring to the 211k receiver, especially since you said your 722 was working fine. Please let me know. Thanks.


Interesting. I set up in the RV the other day with a D* 'legacy' one LNB dish and got all channels and a 3 day guide. This had to have come from 129 because that's what the receiver ID'd it as and I am 99% certain that's where it was pointed. I had found 119 and moved the dish to 129 and each ID showed what I expected. I got all channels I expected.

Am I confused? (YES!) (but on a higher level than a week ago!):lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Al Fischer said:


> Why shut it off at night? Doesn't it normally 'go to sleep' after 4 hrs?
> 
> I know it's a dish not a disk. Also not 229 but 129. I flunked typing 101, and remedial typing 101!


What signal levels on your sats and tpns ?


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll look tonight. They were normal or I would rember. 40 something on 128 50 on 110,119. I'll post in the morning. Tired. Just had to rebuild the image on laptop HD!


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Sory about the delay. Got busy.

Signal levels seem normal:
110 62
119 71
129 58


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Al Fischer said:


> Sory about the delay. Got busy.
> 
> Signal levels seem normal:
> 110 62
> ...


Each sat has 32 tpns - your table is short, too short for analysis.
Press Quote on the post and c&p first table here with YOUR numbers.


----------

